# Roof Tree?



## TwoAcresAndAGoat (Jul 19, 2003)

I didn't know where else to post this pictue.









But I thought you would all enjoy it.


----------



## bumpus (Jul 30, 2003)

.
So this is what a tree house looks like.


----------



## Nan(TX) (Sep 13, 2002)

Now thatâs what I call an expensive deer stand.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

That is showing proper respect for a good tree!

Angie


----------



## Cyngbaeld (May 20, 2004)

That is going to be pricey to cut down when it dies. And it will.


----------



## healing herbals (May 20, 2003)

Cyngbaeld said:


> That is going to be pricey to cut down when it dies. And it will.


Or if it gets knocked down, like in one of our famous Okie storms !!!


----------



## southerngurl (May 11, 2003)

Wouldn't the porch roof leak there?


----------



## TwoAcresAndAGoat (Jul 19, 2003)

southerngurl said:


> Wouldn't the porch roof leak there?


Only if it rains :haha: And in a few years the tree will grow enough to plug it up anyway! :haha:


----------



## Cyngbaeld (May 20, 2004)

Take a good look at the top portion of that tree. A prime example of a weak crotch! Glad that thing isn't growing thru MY roof!


----------

